# What is your Plan B?



## DoYouEvenLyft? (Apr 11, 2019)

What is your plan b? The media says that this ordeal will last for 18+ months? I'm calling bullshit. This fear mongering crap has to stop.

We already lost saint Patrick's day, a busy day for us drivers. What's next? 4th of July? Labor day? thanksgiving?? How about new years eve and watching the ball drop in times square? Will the presidential elections be postponed?

More importantly..... THE NFL PRESEASON IS IN 7 MONTHS!!!! If they cancel football, someone is getting their ass beat.

Coronavirus, WHAT ELSE DO YOU WANT FROM US??? You already took the NBA, NHL, and MLB hostage. You already shut down the casinos and bars. What more do you want???

I'm home every night, bored as shit because there ain't shit to do &#128529;. Now the orange man is telling me this might go on for another year and a half??????

-Jerry


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Doing spring cleaning in my 4000sf house. I am exhausted at night . Tomorrow will be garage cleaning and hopefully window washing . I take long walks with my dogs in the morning. I keep myself occupied .


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

DoYouEvenLyft? said:


> View attachment 433169
> 
> 
> What is your plan b? The media says that this ordeal will last for 18+ months? I'm calling bullshit. This fear mongering crap has to stop.
> ...


Read & study Law.

Oops

The Libraries are closed too !


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

My day job is relatively safe. As far as RS, my backup is simply to cut costs or get a part time job somewhere else.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

This was my plan B, and I'm losing my job in 3 months. Not a good time to be out looking.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

I am on plan F right now, RS was plan E for me. Plan E is the only one on hold for right now. Everyone should have multiple plans. Then when one runs short the others can often pick up the slack.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

^ Agreed. In this day and age, you have to try to have an alphabet list of back-up plans.

If this, then that. If that, then this. If neither that nor this, then those. If neither these, those, or them, then _____ . You have to try to always have a flow chart going. No job or industry seems to be 100% safe since 9/11 or the Great Recession.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

they say that millions could die from this infection, too bad they are fudging the stats..... 
https://www.statnews.com/2020/03/17...e-are-making-decisions-without-reliable-data/


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

I actually had several streams of income dry up at once. Not in dire straights, but it just got a lot tighter. As an investor I have been playing the market a bit more. Very tricky right now but selling the market short has been profitable. This of course means *nothing* unless one can sustain their luck over time and pull their profits from the market. We shall see.

More importantly, Billionaire investor Bill Ackman Tweeted a dire warning to President Trump about the danger of these rolling shutdowns lasting 18 mos. He makes the point that if we continue as we are corporate America will go bankrupt. Ackman went on CNBC to make an emotional plea that we must shutdown the entire country for 30 days to virtually kill the virus off.

*https://www.cnbc.com/2020/03/18/bil...res-to-save-the-economy-shut-it-down-now.html*


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

_Tron_ said:


> I actually had several streams of income dry up at once. Not in dire straights, but it just got a lot tighter. As an investor I have been playing the market a bit more. Very tricky right now but selling the market short has been profitable. This of course means *nothing* unless one can sustain their luck over time and pull their profits from the market. We shall see.
> 
> More importantly Billionaire investor Bill Ackman Tweeted a dire warning to President Trump about the danger of these rolling shutdowns lasting 18 mos. He makes the point that if we continue as we are corporate America will go bankrupt. Ackman went on CNBC to make an emotional plea that we must shutdown the entire country for 30 days to virtually kill the virus off.
> 
> *https://www.cnbc.com/2020/03/18/bil...res-to-save-the-economy-shut-it-down-now.html*


Yeesh. This is kind of depressing.


----------



## flattenmycurve (Mar 19, 2020)

When cotton or corn won't sell that powerful P will.

Business is booming & the price of P just tripled only the rich can afford it now lol all them 40 dollar special women can't even get 20 now good riddance to super scabs they had it coming


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

DoYouEvenLyft? said:


> More importantly..... THE NFL PRESEASON IS IN 7 MONTHS!!!! If they cancel football, someone is getting their ass beat.


I share your sentiments.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

DoYouEvenLyft? said:


> Coronavirus, WHAT ELSE DO YOU WANT FROM US??? You already took the NBA, NHL, and MLB hostage. You already shut down the casinos and bars. What more do you want???


Kevin Bacon.


----------



## flattenmycurve (Mar 19, 2020)

VanGuy said:


> This was my plan B, and I'm losing my job in 3 months. Not a good time to be out looking. :frown:


Walmart and Amazon hiring
Usps has a whole 200 positions open at 16-22$ an hour I'm sure they just got a million applications

Learn to code lol you can work from home & produce nothing of value but scams that violate labor laws, charge predatory pricing & pay illegal wages, you can call it magic & dissruptive


----------



## Vinny G (Mar 19, 2020)

sellkatsell44 said:


> I share your sentiments.


I'm looking for the guys who cancelled baseball, I want to introduce them to my Louisville Slugger.



DoYouEvenLyft? said:


> View attachment 433169
> 
> 
> What is your plan b? The media says that this ordeal will last for 18+ months? I'm calling bullshit. This fear mongering crap has to stop.
> ...


No sports, another population explosion is on the way.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

DoYouEvenLyft? said:


> View attachment 433169
> 
> 
> What is your plan b? The media says that this ordeal will last for 18+ months? I'm calling bullshit. This fear mongering crap has to stop.
> ...


The orange man hasn't come close to getting it right yet. He barely knows anything is going on. No reason to think that will change.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

flattenmycurve said:


> Walmart and Amazon hiring
> Usps has a whole 200 positions open at 16-22$ an hour I'm sure they just got a million applications
> 
> Learn to code lol you can work from home & produce nothing of value but scams that violate labor laws, charge predatory pricing & pay illegal wages, you can call it magic & dissruptive


You realize he's van for Vancouver? N/A


----------



## Vinny G (Mar 19, 2020)

1.5xorbust said:


> The orange man hasn't come close to getting it right yet. He barely knows anything is going on. No reason to think that will change.


Trump is consistent about knowing nothing, he's batting a 1000.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

I'm way past Plan B and I'm already on to Plan H (hook'n). You can find me in Beverly Hills...


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Fusion_LUser said:


> I'm way past Plan B and I'm already on to Plan H (hook'n). You can find me in Beverly Hills...
> 
> View attachment 433229


Coronavirus super spreader


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Vinny G said:


> Trump is consistent about knowing nothing, he's batting a 1000.


According to him his performance on handling the coronavirus crisis is a 10. Just shows you how far out of touch with reality he is.


----------



## Classical Telecaster (Dec 12, 2019)

"Gave myself up for dead when we started." Humphrey Bogart as Charlie Allnutt, _The African Queen_


----------



## backstreets-trans (Aug 16, 2015)

I'm finally going to build my mobile pizza oven and start investing in the stock market. I had to sell my house with my brick pizza oven and I'm jonesing for some good pizza. One nice thing about having to move back into my mom's basement is that my expenses are at an all time low.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Trump is a financial genius. He said so himself. He will have this stock market fixed by dinnertime. And all this China virus stuff is just fake news. Four more of this - be sure to vote for Trump in the next election!


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

TemptingFate said:


> Coronavirus super spreader


I'm trying to make that my new username!


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

welikecamping said:


> Trump is a financial genius. He said so himself. He will have this stock market fixed by dinnertime. And all this China virus stuff is just fake news. Four more of this - be sure to vote for Trump in the next election!


No...he's a STABLE genius. Get it right, sir!


----------



## UbeRoBo (Nov 19, 2015)

Doing rideshare and asking what your plan B should be? Classic!! You just can't make this stuff up.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Donald J. Trump

*✔* @realDonaldTrump



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/534168071196672000
"@OneAndOnlyAkash: @realDonaldTrump You Are A Financial Genius" I agree, thanks!

 
"I understand money better than anybody. I understand it far better than Hillary, and I'm way up on the economy when it comes to questions on the economy,"

"Nobody knows banking better than I do,"

"I think nobody knows more about taxes than I do, maybe in the history of the world,"

Yeah, I could go on, but it was just sarcasm....


----------



## Elland Rd (Feb 26, 2020)

DoYouEvenLyft? said:


> I'm home every night, bored as shit because there ain't shit to do &#128529;. Now the orange man is telling me this might go on for another year and a half??????


I doubt any other president would be less cautious. Also, aren't most of the public closures etc, done on a state or local level anyway?


----------



## flattenmycurve (Mar 19, 2020)

sellkatsell44 said:


> You realize he's van for Vancouver? N/A


I don't really look at all that I take every post as is, to not form bias' exept that Miami dude I do remember him and insta shill ignore

It was also a joke bringing attention to the fact there's only a handful of places you can work for the majority of people & they get thousands of applications/resumes for every 1 position open


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

flattenmycurve said:


> I don't really look at all that I take ever post as is, to not form bias' expect that Miami dude I do remember him and insta shill ignore
> 
> It was also a joke bringing attention to the fact there's only a handful of places you can work for the majority of people & they get thousands of applications/resumes for every 1 position open


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

welikecamping said:


> Trump is a financial genius. He said so himself. He will have this stock market fixed by dinnertime. And all this China virus stuff is just fake news. Four more of this - be sure to vote for Trump in the next election!


Yeah, his new book will be out soon: "The Art of Reversing the Physical laws of Nature and Gravity"


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

flattenmycurve said:


> Learn to code lol you can work from home & produce nothing of value but scams that violate labor laws, charge predatory pricing & pay illegal wages, you can call it magic & dissruptive


I see what you did there.....


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Chilling getting some stuff around the house done.......

More hiking once it warms up a tad more here in Utah..... dusting off the camping gear this weekend.



Fusion_LUser said:


> I'm trying to make that my new username!


Saturday PAX greeting was: "Welcome to the virus incubator!"


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

I know at some time I will have to be fully retired and do what old retired geezers do. Fishing, having coffee with other old farts, telling youngsters how rough it was in the old days of black and white, etc. Maybe this will lead to it. 

Still, the demand for pilots will return, I think, and that means I can continue to instruct new student pilots as long as I have my health.


----------



## flattenmycurve (Mar 19, 2020)

backstreets-trans said:


> I'm finally going to build my mobile pizza oven and start investing in the stock market. I had to sell my house with my brick pizza oven and I'm jonesing for some good pizza. One nice thing about having to move back into my mom's basement is that my expenses are at an all time low.






My money's tied up in change right now...


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

Well we have kidneys... worst come to worse I will sell my 2nd one (sold my 1st one while ago).


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

DoYouEvenLyft? said:


> View attachment 433169
> 
> 
> What is your plan b? The media says that this ordeal will last for 18+ months? I'm calling bullshit. This fear mongering crap has to stop.
> ...


This just in: Martial Law to be declared and the 2020 Elections postponed.

Four more years!
&#128077;


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

MiamiKid said:


> This just in: Martial Law to be declared and the 2020 Elections postponed.
> 
> Four more years!
> &#128077;


No way. Where? Link?


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

The queen &#128120; said:


> No way. Where? Link?


Has not been made public yet. Will be later in the year.

But we can count on, at least, another four year term.


----------



## fulrac (Sep 25, 2019)

Plan B:

Burrito.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

DoYouEvenLyft? said:


> What is your plan b? The media says that this ordeal will last for 18+ months? I'm calling bullshit. This fear mongering crap has to stop.


No one knows how long this will last.

There is the time that the virus itsself will last.
Then there is how long the recession will go on.

Look to history for examples of how long virus epidemics have lasted.

I'm less focused on what the world is doing wrong right now, and more focused on what I am going to do about it.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> I share your sentiments.


If they cancel the season I want my $10,000 refunded for sure! I let the XFL tickets just go because the league is so new, but that was only another $400.00


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

DriverMark said:


> Chilling getting some stuff around the house done.......


Yeah, as David Bowie said:

"I know when to go out...
know when to stay in...
get things done"

Bowie would have made a great RS driver


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

People aren’t going to understand how badly this has been mismanaged for a couple of weeks. 
One hope is the summer heat kills it. 
If not then a vaccine is the only way outside of let 12 million Americans die. 
I’m planning 18 months. Hoping 6 but we are surrounded by stupid people making weak choices.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

flattenmycurve said:


> Walmart and Amazon hiring
> Usps has a whole 200 positions open at 16-22$ an hour I'm sure they just got a million applications


Also, look into census work.
Good pay.
And not ALL jobs are knocking on doors.



1.5xorbust said:


> The orange man hasn't come close to getting it right yet. He barely knows anything is going on.


Nobody does.
Do you?

If you do, you'll be the first.
Even the 'experts' are giving a lot of "don't know'' answers.
What should Don do?

Do you have any suggestions? or just critiques?


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

DoYouEvenLyft? said:


> What is your plan b?


Well with this whole virus thang going on I can't have unprotected sex with randos sssoooooooo
No need for plan B

Resolved


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

everythingsuber said:


> People aren't going to understand how badly this has been mismanaged for a couple of weeks.
> One hope is the summer heat kills it.
> If not then a vaccine is the only way outside of let 12 million Americans die.
> I'm planning 18 months. Hoping 6 but we are surrounded by stupid people making weak choices.


The very first thing they should have done was stop airport flows. All of em.

there were ways to see if someone's body heat spikes fever right? Then when you have that administer the test.

First is airport sucks and lack of border control and second is lack of readily available tests that have accuracy.


----------



## Nate5Star (Dec 18, 2019)

I'm on Indeed, always looking
but I got this in an email today, maybe it will help

Job Resources


----------



## wastaxinowuber (Oct 23, 2019)

Plan B is a temporary job
Plan Z is the oldest profession in the world :biggrin:


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

wastaxinowuber said:


> Plan Z is the oldest profession in the world :biggrin:


Killing?
Street beggar?


----------



## wastaxinowuber (Oct 23, 2019)

_Tron_ said:


> Killing?
> Street beggar?


google these exact words:

oldest profession in the world

-o:


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

wastaxinowuber said:


> google these exact words:
> 
> oldest profession in the world
> 
> -o:


Are you sure you can even fetch a pence though??


----------



## wastaxinowuber (Oct 23, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Are you sure you can even fetch a pence though??


when I get to Plan Z I'll let you know :thumbup:


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

_Tron_ said:


> I actually had several streams of income dry up at once. Not in dire straights, but it just got a lot tighter. As an investor I have been playing the market a bit more. Very tricky right now but selling the market short has been profitable. This of course means *nothing* unless one can sustain their luck over time and pull their profits from the market. We shall see.
> 
> More importantly, Billionaire investor Bill Ackman Tweeted a dire warning to President Trump about the danger of these rolling shutdowns lasting 18 mos. He makes the point that if we continue as we are corporate America will go bankrupt. Ackman went on CNBC to make an emotional plea that we must shutdown the entire country for 30 days to virtually kill the virus off.
> 
> *https://www.cnbc.com/2020/03/18/bil...res-to-save-the-economy-shut-it-down-now.html*


Ask BILL ACKMAN HOW MUCH IT IS WORTH TO HIM !

READY TO BRING JOBS HOME TO AMERICA BILL ?

READY TO PAY AMERICANS TO SIT HOME A MONTH ?

OR WOULD YOU RATHER GO BROKE !

WHAT THE HELL HAS CORPORATE AMERICA DONE FOR US LATELY ?

CONTROL POLITICS ?

SHIP OUR JOBS OVERSEAS ??

Sounds like Bill is Asking for a LOT !

EARN IT BILL !



Fusion_LUser said:


> I'm way past Plan B and I'm already on to Plan H (hook'n). You can find me in Beverly Hills...
> 
> View attachment 433229


SHAVE YOUR LEGS !!!


----------



## doggerel (Apr 23, 2017)

My plan B was Doordash. 
My plan C was Grub Hub and Postmates.
My plan D was Lyft and UberX.

Now I am down to plan E. Every night, for the last 3 years, after 6 hours of work or so, I came home, brewed a coffee and worked on a novel. I completed 4 novels and a book of poems. 

Now I am prepping them all for publication on the Amazon Kindle marketplace. I even released the worst one in the group last night as a kind of pilot launch.

Who knows. Maybe one of them will go viral. 

If not, plan F comes into effect. 

Plan F stands for "****ed."


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

everythingsuber said:


> People aren't going to understand how badly this has been mismanaged for a couple of weeks.
> One hope is the summer heat kills it.
> If not then a vaccine is the only way outside of let 12 million Americans die.
> I'm planning 18 months. Hoping 6 but we are surrounded by stupid people making weak choices.


That's a 4% fatality rate with every last American 100% contracting Covid 19....

Now reality maybe 10% of the population contracts Covid 19 with a 2.3% fatality rate at worse. Make no mistake if this happens it would be a crisis with nearly 700k dead.

However what you just quoted won't be a crisis it would be an absolute plague if 12 million people died.

If a disease of that potency came from China the whole country would be under absolute quarantine with a shoot on sight order for anyone attempting escape. The death toll in China would be 60 million and counting. Your numbers are complete fear monger fantasy.


----------



## Laf118 (Dec 14, 2019)

Well I don’t know what to do if the dmv doesn’t open back up in Texas my dL expires on Apr 19 and I’m not eligible to renew online so I’m sure Uber will suspend me until I update info. I’m looking for a job before it expires or I won’t even have a valid ID for employment.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> That's a 4% fatality rate with every last American 100% contracting Covid 19....
> 
> Now reality maybe 10% of the population contracts Covid 19 with a 2.3% fatality rate at worse. Make no mistake if this happens it would be a crisis with nearly 700k dead.
> 
> ...


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

1.5xorbust said:


> The orange man hasn't come close to getting it right yet. He barely knows anything is going on. No reason to think that will change.


Please show respect here. Do NOT refer to the President of the United States as the orange man. YOU are in traitor territory.


----------



## flattenmycurve (Mar 19, 2020)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Are you sure you can even fetch a pence though??


The super scabbers now doing $20 specials instead of 40 lmao they like Uber x drivers working for 70s wages, or the panhandlers on onlyfans with "premium" snaps doing prono for $5 lmao,

but the real pros the price just tripled it's the glory days again if you knew what you're doing, the lawyers, doctors, athletes paying premiums for some company to quarantine with



Laf118 said:


> Well I don't know what to do if the dmv doesn't open back up in Texas my dL expires on Apr 19 and I'm not eligible to renew online so I'm sure Uber will suspend me until I update info. I'm looking for a job before it expires or I won't even have a valid ID for employment.


Ever hear of Photoshop or paint.net Uber Lyft don't verify these things just millions of forms and driver's on the road with unverified forms/documents RICO they don't care no one cares

Worry bout it on April 19th if they're not open by then Uber Lyft will be the least of problems



doggerel said:


> My plan B was Doordash.
> My plan C was Grub Hub and Postmates.
> My plan D was Lyft and UberX.
> 
> ...


I have books on Amazon less than 2 pages with clever titles for 1.99 brings in about 20 bucks a month lol


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

doggerel said:


> Now I am prepping them all for publication on the Amazon Kindle marketplace. I even released the worst one in the group last night as a kind of pilot launch.
> 
> Who knows. Maybe one of them will go viral.


As an author I've learned that best practices has it that to get the kindle books to take off you want as much of a social media marketing campaign as you can muster. That and Amazon reviews. Lots and lots of Amazon reviews. ;>


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Please show respect here. Do NOT refer to the President of the United States as the orange man. YOU are in traitor territory.


Bears have been in America waaay longer than humans, and humans don't really deserve any respect, so ...

Orange man.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

wastaxinowuber said:


> google these exact words:
> oldest profession in the world


Fire tender?
Animal skinner?
Keeper of the Obelisk?


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Jon Stoppable said:


> Bears have been in America waaay longer than humans, and humans don't really deserve any respect, so ...
> 
> Orange man.


Say what you wish. It IS very disrespectful; but, that's your choice.

I don't give a DAMN about bears.

And The President will be serving four more years. BTW: The election may postponed anyway. Would be a great thing.

Moreover, the plan is to have the Trump's in power until at least 2040. We're working on it. &#128077;


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Are you sure you can even fetch a pence though??


Wife: "Honey. I gotta do something. The kids are hungry, the house is dark ... I gotta make some money, right now."
Husband: "Well, I understand. Be careful out there, ok?"
Wife goes to work.

Next morning wife comes home, looking tired and worn.
She puts a bag of coins on the kitchen table.
Husband dumps it out and says, "Quarters. Quarters? I don't understand. Where did all these quarters come from."
"Oh,'' wife says, "that's what I charged all of them."


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Say what you wish. It IS very disrespectful; but, that's your choice.


My choice? A minute ago you said that was traitorous, but it's good you recognize the constitutional rights of bears. Which includes the right to take a constitutional on any human when we feel like it 

Anyway bear doesn't really care which human is in charge; they all smell about the same


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

MiamiKid said:


> And The President will be serving four more years. BTW: The election may postponed anyway. Would be a great thing.





MiamiKid said:


> Moreover, the plan is to have the Trump's in power until at least 2040. We're working on it.


America, and the world are doomed.


----------



## flattenmycurve (Mar 19, 2020)

_Tron_ said:


> Fire tender?
> Animal skinner?
> Keeper of the Obelisk?


Monkeys were trading meat for access to fun parts before making fires, pretty sure human apes were trading before they figured out it tastes better without the skin or created words like obelisk

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prostitution_among_animals
Researchers observed chimpanzees in the Taï National Park and concluded that a form of prostitution exists among the chimpanzees in which females offer sex to males in exchange for meat. According to Cristina Gomes of the Institute, the study "strongly suggests that wild chimpanzees exchange meat for sex, and do so on a long-term basis".

A study at Yale-New Haven Hospital trains capuchin monkeys to use silver discs as money in order to study their economic behavior. The discs could be exchanged by the monkeys for various treats. During one chaotic incident, a researcher observed what appeared to be a monkey exchanging a disc for sex. The monkey that was paid for sex immediately traded the silver disc for a grape. The researcher subsequently took steps to prevent any possibility of coins being traded for sex


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Jon Stoppable said:


> My choice? A minute ago you said that was traitorous, but it's good you recognize the constitutional rights of bears. Which includes the right to take a constitutional on any human when we feel like it
> 
> Anyway bear doesn't really care which human is in charge; they all smell about the same


Strange, but each to their own.



welikecamping said:


> America, and the world are doomed.


Will be the the absolute best prosperity in the history of the entire world.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

MiamiKid said:


> Will be the the absolute best prosperity in the history of the entire world.


Have you looked at the stock market recently? Doesn't look like prosperity to me.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

welikecamping said:


> Have you looked at the stock market recently? Doesn't look like prosperity to me.


But could you imagine if we had Sanders for President? Trump, and Republicans, are hands down the absolute best for the US economy.

However, I'm just happy that Sanders is totally trounced. And although I'll be voting straight Republican, and of course for Trump, will be okay with Biden as well.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

flattenmycurve said:


> The researcher subsequently took steps to prevent any possibility of coins being traded for sex


I wonder why ... does the ten commandments apply to wild animals too?


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

MiamiKid said:


> But could you imagine if we had Sanders for President? Trump, and Republicans, are hands down the absolute best for the US economy.
> 
> However, I'm just happy that Sanders is totally trounced. And although I'll be voting straight Republican, and of course for Trump, will be okay with Biden as well.


After the cv hits....

You may start praying for a Bernie...

And I'm not even a fan...8>O

Rakos


----------



## OLDSCHOOLPARAD (May 4, 2019)

I'm with @MiamiKid Trump is the bestest ever. He knows so much, even the scientists et all, are amazed. I mean, I'm pretty stunned myself on how smart he is. Don't think we've ever had someone that smart as a president.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

I think he is doing a great job to mobilize this pandemic. Even Cuomo said that trump is doing whatever he must to help our country. Tired of the left news reporting BS and keeping dividing us instead of helping.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

1.5xorbust said:


> The orange man hasn't come close to getting it right yet. He barely knows anything is going on. No reason to think that will change.


Seriously? He's doing an outstanding job. Most educated Democrats even see this. President Trump will go down as one of the greatest presidents ever! He's already on the same level as Lincoln and Washington. &#128077;

Stop listening to the fake, liberal media. Consider Fox News, and Business, for a totally objective balanced viewpoint.



The queen &#128120; said:


> I think he is doing a great job to mobilize this pandemic. Even Cuomo said that trump is doing whatever he must to help our country. Tired of the left news reporting BS and keeping dividing us instead of helping.


Trump actually has tremendous potential. And hope he stays on this track. As much as I support him, his rallies do get old.


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

Thanks god I am retired.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

Isn’t plan “B” another name for the morning after birth control pill?


----------



## everydayimubering (Aug 5, 2017)

DoYouEvenLyft? said:


> We already lost saint Patrick's day, a busy day for us drivers. What's next? 4th of July? Labor day? thanksgiving?? How about new years eve and watching the ball drop in times square? Will the presidential elections be postponed?


St-Paddy's came and went, so everybody can now remove their shamrocks, stop being Irish and return to your original ethnicity - but be ready to don your sombrero in time for Cinco de Mayo. Oh, and April Fool's day has been extended to be every 1st of each remaining month of 2020 - the hindsight year!


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> Isn't plan "B" another name for the morning after birth control pill?


Glad I am 55 and done with that BS


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> I wonder why ... does the ten commandments apply to wild animals too?


Theologians disagree on this matter. Many feel that animals don't have immortal souls nor the capacity for moral reasoning. CS Lewis notably disagreed, but assigned bears in particular a lower level of paradise, mainly consisting of an unlimited supply of berries.

My view is that an animal can only be moral by fulfilling its instinct, which if it includes killing and eating humans and taking their minivans to become a rideshare driver, so be it.

I don't covet your wives though. They are furless and smell bad.


----------



## Germanic Affairs (Mar 10, 2019)

DoYouEvenLyft? said:


> View attachment 433169
> 
> 
> What is your plan b? The media says that this ordeal will last for 18+ months? I'm calling bullshit. This fear mongering crap has to stop.
> ...


So you are still waiting for a ping?


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Your numbers are complete fear monger fantasy.


As a great man once said, "the only thing we have to fear is fear itself".

I don't feel any fear because of this virus. F this virus; if it infects me then I'll deal with it. I don't see any point in worrying about it or being afraid of it or of the mayhem it might bring.



doyousensehumor said:


> Then there is how long the recession will go on.


The economic effects of the 1918 flu pandemic were short lived. I think it will be the same for this one.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

The worst-case scenario is that a couple of million people in the US will die due to this virus. The best-case scenario is that we are all slightly inconvenienced for a few weeks as we stay at home while the virus dies out.

Save a life by staying at home to stop the transmission of the virus. If you're young, do it for your parents/grandparents.


----------



## flattenmycurve (Mar 19, 2020)

SpinalCabbage said:


> The worst-case scenario is that a couple of million people in the US will die due to this virus. The best-case scenario is that we are all slightly inconvenienced for a few weeks as we stay at home while the virus dies out.
> 
> Save a life by staying at home to stop the transmission of the virus. If you're young, do it for your parents/grandparents.


Half the population doesn't have $400 to their name that's 50+ million people, more people will kill themselves over the "inconvenience" of a few weeks, have to close their legit companies as Walmart & Amazon benefit thru their predatory illegal tactics even more

Yet no regular flu or suicide daily tracker next to the Kung flu death tracker scaring everyone & of course like the Patriot act the filth in Congress is going to slip the earn it act in, giving them a backdoor for encryption not that it matters as it's math & you can't ban math but most people have no clue how to use open source solutions & will just use the ones with backdoors lol of course all the rich are also going to scoop up stocks and get richer too


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

flattenmycurve said:


> Half the population doesn't have $400 to their name that's 50+ million people, more people will kill themselves over the "inconvenience" of a few weeks, have to close their legit companies as Walmart & Amazon benefit thru their predatory illegal tactics even more
> 
> Yet no regular flu or suicide daily tracker next to the Kung flu death tracker scaring everyone & of course like the Patriot act the filth in Congress is going to slip the earn it act giving them a backdoor for encryption not that it matters as it's math & you can't ban math but most people have no clue how to use open source solutions & will just use the ones with backdoors lol


Oh how cute! You made a special account to troll on the subject of COVID019. You're special and don't let anybody tell you otherwise.


----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)

Vinny G said:


> Trump is consistent about knowing nothing, he's batting a 1000.


Could you possibly be more ignorant? You should immediately seek help for #TDS

Had Trump not acted fast and cut off travel from China (where the Chinese Virus originated) we would be in the same shape as Italy. CNN called him racist for doing it.

You Trump haters are all the same, like gamblers on the worst losing streak of their lives. Just keep doubling down on stupid and hope you hit it big one day.
The next five years are going to be great for most of us, except the TDS whiners, who will all fade off into nothingness, like Alyssa Milano.


----------



## flattenmycurve (Mar 19, 2020)

SpinalCabbage said:


> Oh how cute! You made a special account to troll on the subject of COVID019. You're special and don't let anybody tell you otherwise.


Trooth equals troll I suppose

Name 1 fact that I posted that isn't correct

I'll wait no I won't don't care it is what it is just another boogie man Kung flu that will erase more rights sneaking the earn it act bill in to spy on citizens with backdoors to encryption & the destruction of small businesses that were left that will never come back meaning more money for Walmart & Amazon criminals

Nothing new carry on shitizen

95% of people can handle strain s, strain L oh boy same thing no regular daily updates on regular flu or the uptick in suicides because of this panic but need minute to minute updates on the boomer remover Kung flu










My mama does think I'm special though, you must be too you're not supposed to feed me duh










Enjoy your safe space, hug a Chinese, & believe liars on the boob tube shitzen be a good slave


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

flattenmycurve said:


> Trooth equals troll I suppose
> 
> Name 1 fact that I posted that isn't correct
> 
> ...


Could not understand one thing you said. That's okay. No desire to.

One place for you. Ignore stack.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Legalizeit0 said:


> Could you possibly be more ignorant? You should immediately seek help for #TDS


Do you even listen to what Trump says? Do you watch his press conferences? It's pretty bad when a reporter asks Trump to basically try to comfort the nation and he attacks the reporter. It's really bad when a real doctor on his team has to step up to the mike to correct the misinformation that Trump spreads, and has to do it repeatedly. I think this quote applies perfectly:

*"It's better to keep your mouth shut and appear stupid than open it and remove all doubt" *

How anyone can support this guy is beyond me, but hey, go ahead and call me names, Trumpeteers, just like their leader excel at name-calling.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

I already initiated my plan B.

did a home equity line of credit on my rental condo, took that cash and moved it into my checking account.

I’m going to drift through this and I’m golden until Disney world and the bars reopen.


getting any kind of job in this town will be next to impossible with all of Disney’s staff out of work.

im also getting my disability check and partial unemployment while I work reduced hours on my w2 job.

Im basically Hibernating...


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

welikecamping said:


> Do you even listen to what Trump says? Do you watch his press conferences? It's pretty bad when a reporter asks Trump to basically try to comfort the nation and he attacks the reporter. It's really bad when a real doctor on his team has to step up to the mike to correct the misinformation that Trump spreads, and has to do it repeatedly. I think this quote applies perfectly:
> 
> *"It's better to keep your mouth shut and appear stupid than open it and remove all doubt" *
> 
> How anyone can support this guy is beyond me, but hey, go ahead and call me names, Trumpeteers, just like their leader excel at name-calling.


PRESIDENT TRUMP ROCKS!
2020 ALL THE WAY!
&#127482;&#127474;&#127482;&#127474;&#127482;&#127474;&#127482;&#127474;&#127482;&#127474;

HAS MY FULL SUPPORT!

But first hurdle's out of the way already. Trounced that Communist in the DNC primary. Won't mention names.

Now it's on to the General with the greatest President ever.


----------



## Thilly Gooth (Mar 15, 2020)

My plan B is to make a thread on UP on finding out what other people's plan B is


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

Legalizeit0 said:


> Could you possibly be more ignorant? You should immediately seek help for #TDS
> 
> Had Trump not acted fast and cut off travel from China (where the Chinese Virus originated) we would be in the same shape as Italy. CNN called him racist for doing it.
> 
> ...


DOn't extend too much credit to Trump. In Italy they 're saying an indirect contact/traveler from Germany brought it in. Cutting travelers from China was not enough. 45 days later it's vivid it wasn't enough. And this is not hating but stating the facts.

On the top of it, May of 2018 he decided to remove the branch of government dealing with Pandemic and do the guesswork himself.. lmfao.. yup MAGA.. Make a Genocide Achievable.

Who's laughing now? Barak Hussein.. haha


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Legalizeit0 said:


> Could you possibly be more ignorant? You should immediately seek help for #TDS
> 
> Had Trump not acted fast and cut off travel from China (where the Chinese Virus originated) we would be in the same shape as Italy. CNN called him racist for doing it.
> 
> ...


Ya know ... this is kind of off topic; and forgive me for that.
But ...

Can you imagine _anyone_ else in the White House right now? I mean, anybody. Of all the politicians alive right now, any party, any gender, any color ... anybody ... of all the people who could be doing this job, and all who have done it in the past - can you think f anybody that could do a better job?
IS there any more that The Don could do?

If you stand back and look at the history of the United States of America, from the beginning (1750 ish), we have been 'lucky' to get _just_ the right person, at _just_ the right time to pull our fat outta the fire. Why is that?

From George Washington fighting the British the first time to win our independence. To James Madison fighting the Brits the second time, Abe Lincoln fighting the bloodiest war the US has ever been in and freeing hundreds of thousands of people from slavery, to Wilson guiding the world thru WWl, and Rosevelt and Truman ending fascism and freeing millions from the yoke of Nazism.

I remember during the height of the financial crisis looking toward the heavens and saying "Where are you President Reagan, we need you."

Recently, when I see Trump speak on TV, he is looking tired. Drawn and tired and worried.

Whether you hate or love him; the things he does affects your life - literally.
So, say a prayer for him.
He would never admit it, but he needs it right now.


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

Last Friday, Trump said at a Rose Garden news conference that Google has 1,700 engineers developing a new website that would help Americans determine whether they should seek testing for the coronavirus.

The president sought to cast his own project as a triumph compared with the initial failure of President Barack Obama to roll out a website as part of the changes to the health care market enacted in 2009.

"Google is helping to develop a website," Trump said. "It's going to be very quickly done - unlike websites of the past - to determine whether a test is warranted and to facilitate testing at a nearby convenient location."

Within hours, Google attempted to clarify the president's comments. It said an affiliated company, Verily, was working on the project but on a limited scale only for people in the San Francisco area.

"Verily is in the early stages of development," Google said, "and planning to roll testing out in the Bay Area, with the hope of expanding more broadly over time."

The website is now functional in "select counties in the Bay area."

https://www.npr.org/2020/03/21/8189...nistration-claims-on-the-coronavirus-pandemic


----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)

You would think that in a time like this, people might look for solutions. Yet some still think the Russians won the 2016 election , they can do nothing but hate. I don’t know how you go through life being angry all the time, but it must be miserable.

if you don’t like the leadership of the country, vote in someone new. The issue there, Trump is going to win again, handily, and you’ll have to make up another excuse as to why your other, weak candidate didn’t win.

I really wish all of the hypocrites that said they were leaving the country if Trump got elected, would actually leave NOW!


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> Can you imagine _anyone_ else in the White House right now? I mean, anybody. Of all the politicians alive right now, any party, any gender, any color ... anybody ... of all the people who could be doing this job, and all who have done it in the past - can you think f anybody that could do a better job?
> IS there any more that The Don could do?


John Kasich, he would have appointed more capable cabinet secretaries and other officials and had way less turnover due to the fact that he's not a megalomaniac that is impossible to work for, so the agencies in question would have been better prepared to do their jobs. Also, he would have a much less acrimonious relationship with Congress so the stimulus would already have been passed. He would have run smaller deficits while the economy was growing and wouldn't have started an unnecessary trade war, so we'd be better able to cope with this economic shock, and early cooperation with China would have not been tainted by poor relations over the trade issue.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

x100 said:


> Last Friday, Trump said at a Rose Garden news conference that Google has 1,700 engineers developing a new website that would help Americans determine whether they should seek testing for the coronavirus.
> 
> The president sought to cast his own project as a triumph compared with the initial failure of President Barack Obama to roll out a website as part of the changes to the health care market enacted in 2009.
> 
> ...


Sick to death of the non stop criticism of the President. And no, he's not perfect either. And certainly don't agree, with him, on everything.

However, two things solidify my support for Trump as well as his reelection campaign.

1) The far left Democratic Socialist alternative.

2) The non stop bashing of the President, including on this forum.

My response?

ALL IN FOR TRUMP 2020!!!

Yup, he can now shoot someone on Fifth Avenue, or anywhere, and I'm voting for him.

End of conversation.
&#128526;



Jon Stoppable said:


> John Kasich, he would have appointed more capable cabinet secretaries and other officials and had way less turnover due to the fact that he's not a megalomaniac that is impossible to work for, so the agencies in question would have been better prepared to do their jobs. Also, he would have a much less acrimonious relationship with Congress so the stimulus would already have been passed. He would have run smaller deficits while the economy was growing and wouldn't have started an unnecessary trade war, so we'd be better able to cope with this economic shock, and early cooperation with China would have not been tainted by poor relations over the trade issue.


Surprised to hear you say that. However, I must agree. If there was a Republican primary, with John Kasich on the ballot, he'd get my vote.

But there's not; so, for the reasons I've mentioned earlier, am sticking with Trump. No, it doesn't mean there's not other Republicans, Independents or Libertarians that wouldn't support.


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

MiamiKid said:


> Sick to death of the non stop criticism of the President. And no, he's not perfect either. And certainly don't agree, with him, on everything.
> 
> However, two things solidify my support for Trump as well as his reelection campaign.
> 
> ...


Well there are mistakes and fumbles and then there are gross misjudgments & consequences and whole lot of catching up which is too late for some!!

You seem not affected by the disaster directly so carry on and be a Trump cheer leader for now. When he announces a web site to ease testing and it is not what it is, some of us decide that he's full of it. Go back and review that NPR article few posts earlier.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Jon Stoppable said:


> John Kasich, he would have appointed more capable cabinet secretaries and other officials and had way less turnover due to the fact that he's not a megalomaniac that is impossible to work for, so the agencies in question would have been better prepared to do their jobs. Also, he would have a much less acrimonious relationship with Congress so the stimulus would already have been passed. He would have run smaller deficits while the economy was growing and wouldn't have started an unnecessary trade war, so we'd be better able to cope with this economic shock, and early cooperation with China would have not been tainted by poor relations over the trade issue.


I dunno much about John, I have to admit.
What I do know is that he is an honorable man and Christian in belief and action. 
Two very important traits in that job.

I just finished watching an HBO documentary series, "The Men Who Made America".
The story of

Cornelius Vanderbilt.
John D. Rockefeller.
Andrew Carnegie.
J.P. Morgan.
Henry Ford.
They were, to a man, egomaniacs and bullies; with the exception of one their only goal (Ford) was to achieve as much wealth and power as possible. A couple of them had net worth of MORE than the United States at that time.
And, if it hadden't been for them, America would look a lot different. And, looking back, they did more good than harm. The US became wealthy producing steel, pumping and refining oil, getting transportation in the hands of the common man, loaning money and investing in business,

We have to accept Trump knowing his faults. The system will mitigate much of the 'damage' a president _can_ do, but right now, we have no choice. 
Supporting Trump is the same as supporting yourself and your neighbors.


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

Unfortunately Trump manages the US like he's managing a chain of his hotels.'

As Trump reportedly received intelligence reports about the seriousness of the coronavirus threat on Jan 3rd, he continued to downplay its severity in public.

Privately, Trump reportedly rebutted health and intelligence officials' attempts to get him to take action to prepare communities in the US while rebuking officials who were delivering sober risk assessments.

For instance, in late February, when Nancy Messonnier, director of the National Center for Immunization and Respiratory Diseases at the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC), said, "It's not a question of if [community spread] will happen, but when this will happen, and how many people in this country will have severe illnesses," Trump reportedly responded by calling Azar to complain "that Messonnier was scaring the stock markets, according to two senior administration officials," the Post reports.

https://www.vox.com/policy-and-poli...us-trump-intelligence-reports-warned-pandemic


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> I dunno much about John, I have to admit.
> What I do know is that he is an honorable man and Christian in belief and action.
> Two very important traits in that job.
> 
> ...


Don't worry I'm supporting Trump 100%

He's the total game right now.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

x100 said:


> fortunately Trump manages the US like he's managing a chain of his hotels.


Fixed it for you, so that I can agree.
This country needs to be run like a company, in many ways.
He said so during the last election, he said he was gonna do it -- and the people voted him into that office to do just that.
And, now he's doing it.
Honesty.


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> Fixed it for you, so that I can agree.
> This country needs to be run like a company, in many ways.
> He said so during the last election, he said he was gonna do it -- and the people voted him into that office to do just that.
> And, now he's doing it.
> Honesty.


YOu're not getting the point, point is a money hungry entrepreneur jeopardizes the lives of clients & others for the sake of profits and report shows in the briefings he was only concerned w market tanking not general publics health & well being. I hope his own family get a taste of Corona.

Then we'll see who has the last laugh. )))


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

x100 said:


> YOu're not getting the point, point is a money hungry entrepreneur jeopardizes the lives of clients & others for the sake of profits and report shows in the briefings he was only concerned w market tanking not general publics health & well being. I hope his own family get a taste of Corona.
> 
> Then we'll see who has the last laugh. :wink))


Listen comrade.
I see that you are in Los Angeles.
LA used to be the as$hole of the state ... now it is the brown-eye of the entire country.
You guys can't take care of your own local crap - just sit down and shut up and listen to the adults.

He is concerned about markets - they have a huge effect on the health of a nation.
I understand that a communist like you will never understand that - but realize that a huge majority of this country doesn't want your form of government and it's not gonna happen.
So, just go to your American Socialist Party meetings every first Thursday at the union hall and rail against freedom. You are free to do that.

You won't see a 'last laugh', because free thinking people don't do that. We shake our heads in amazement and go back to work. Communists have been threatening me since Khrushchev first banged his shoe on a podium at the UN in the early 60's and screamed, "We will bury you! We will bury you!"
It hasn't happened yet.

You think the time is now?
Bring it on comrade.


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

LOL take it easy padre, not good for your blood pressure, I am traveling, am overseas. so don't think you're that smart going thru bio and build a whole nonsense argument over it. I am not even spanish but they will be the #1 voting power power in the US I believe this time around. So deal with it.

I have no trouble with market, as I am commenting in other market related forum in here, so bag that other assumption of yours. 

Let's stick to the fact that how Trumps own misjudgment has cost this BS of curfew and possibly indirectly costing lives. If you have nuts bring the argument toward those topics, otherwise don''t waste my time.


----------



## Ardery (May 26, 2017)

DoYouEvenLyft? said:


> What is your plan b? The media says that this ordeal will last for 18+ months? I'm calling bullshit.


It's not bullshit. it will take 12-18 months to develop a vaccine. however, it doesn't mean the stores, bars, and restaurant will be closed for 12 months.



UberBastid said:


> Listen comrade.
> I see that you are in Los Angeles.
> LA used to be the as$hole of the state ... now it is the brown-eye of the entire country.


People from LA are the millennials of the world. they feel bad for the homeless and illegals, but none of them will allow them into their own homes.



x100 said:


> Let's stick to the fact that how Trumps own misjudgment has cost this BS of curfew and possibly indirectly costing lives. If you have nuts bring the argument toward those topics, otherwise don''t waste my time.


hey moron boy,
want to know who is indirectly costing lives, it's the country of China. for holding back the information back in December and January.

no wait. I'm mistaken. NOT INDIRECTLY. 
*DIRECTLY*

SO THANK YOU CHINA.

PS... do not be racist or cruel to anyone you see that is Chinese. this is not a Chinese "person" thing. this is a Chinese "country" thing and a Chinese "government" thing.


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

^ OK moron just read the news and how Trump dropped the ball from the get-go, that is January 3rd to be exact. Luckily he eff'd it up in the year it matters the most and may cost him reelection, not complaining from that aspect.

US corporations have agreed for the China to be the maker of things, so for now hush it unless you have the money & means to relocate productions.


----------



## Negg (Jun 26, 2019)

DoYouEvenLyft? said:


> View attachment 433169
> 
> 
> What is your plan b? The media says that this ordeal will last for 18+ months? I'm calling bullshit. This fear mongering crap has to stop.
> ...


Lmao. Cnn story. It's about 1% real.



x100 said:


> ^ OK moron just read the news and how Trump dropped the ball from the get-go, that is January 3rd to be exact. Luckily he eff'd it up in the year it matters the most and may cost him reelection, not complaining from that aspect.
> 
> US corporations have agreed for the China to be the maker of things, so for now hush it unless you have the money & means to relocate productions.


 let review. Obama let 1000 die before he got off his lazy a$$. He even told people it's not that bad and live your live, travel go out. Liberal and there shirt sides memory


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

welikecamping said:


> Trump is a financial genius. He said so himself.


The dumb shit bankrupted three casinos. Somehow, that proves he is a genius at business.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

We can't have a 18 month lockdown. The cities will burn first.

I can see two,maybe three weeks of lockdown. Then gradually coming back to normal but with more social distancing.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

x100 said:


> unless you have the money & means to relocate productions.


We do.
And I predict that will happen.
It had started over the economic rape that China has been perpetrating on every American, but now ... now it's really gonna happen fast.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

touberornottouber said:


> We can't have a 18 month lockdown. The cities will burn first.
> 
> I can see two,maybe three weeks of lockdown. Then gradually coming back to normal but with more social distancing.


You are correct that society will not accept 18 months of shelter-in-place, especially when many of them will be tossed out on the streets for not paying rent. Riots, looting, and anarchy will turn most places into a war zone that will make Kabul look like the world's most livable city.

However, just doing two or three weeks of lockdown won't come close to choking off this virus' supply line. We need to do an entire month -- perhaps six weeks -- to effectively flush this turd down the toilet. And, trips to the grocery store/pharmacy will have to be rationed per household, so we don't have 80+ people in the supermarket at any given moment.

This is a serious threat. We have been treating it like a really bad flu season this far.


----------



## DoYouEvenLyft? (Apr 11, 2019)

touberornottouber said:


> We can't have a 18 month lockdown. The cities will burn first.
> 
> I can see two,maybe three weeks of lockdown. Then gradually coming back to normal but with more social distancing.


I've heard rumors of all schools/colleges being canceled for the rest of the school year. Could be true, could be false.

I don't know, I just can't imagine the economy tanking more and more by the week because most Americans are too afraid to deal with the sniffles..


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

x100 said:


> LOL take it easy padre, not good for your blood pressure, I am traveling, am overseas. so don't think you're that smart going thru bio and build a whole nonsense argument over it. I am not even spanish but they will be the #1 voting power power in the US I believe this time around. So deal with it.
> 
> I have no trouble with market, as I am commenting in other market related forum in here, so bag that other assumption of yours.
> 
> Let's stick to the fact that how Trumps own misjudgment has cost this BS of curfew and possibly indirectly costing lives. If you have nuts bring the argument toward those topics, otherwise don''t waste my time.


You look like an ignorant fool when you say things like "Spanish". Spanish is a language and refers to people from Spain or of that descent.

I believe the term you are looking for is "Latinos".

Now carry on.


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> We do.
> And I predict that will happen.
> It had started over the economic rape that China has been perpetrating on every American, but now ... now it's really gonna happen fast.


Dont you think the deficit and Trump adding a Trillion plus annually is a much rougher shafting of Americans?Add to that the fact that he mishandled the Corona so you're paying all this money yet can't enjoy basics of life. I mean if you still love Trump, do so but call this bullshit he's helped to create.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

DoYouEvenLyft? said:


> I've heard rumors of all schools/colleges being canceled for the rest of the school year. Could be true, could be false.
> 
> I don't know, I just can't imagine the economy tanking more and more by the week because most Americans are too afraid to deal with the sniffles..


Most of the colleges went online. Most of the high schools and lower are suspended for at least a week or two further. Really cancelling for the rest of the semester is only about a month or so because they usually finish in May anyway. It would make more sense for them to go online.


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

rkozy said:


> This is a serious threat. We have been treating it like a really bad flu season this far.


I've never been told to work from home fulltime for a flu season. I've never seen bars and restaurants closed for the flu. I understand the severity of this virus and for the last week, the country has as well. Maybe there are other parts of the country that are more lax, but the Northeast is basically in a lockdown.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

rkozy said:


> You are correct that society will not accept 18 months of shelter-in-place, especially when many of them will be tossed out on the streets for not paying rent. Riots, looting, and anarchy will turn most places into a war zone that will make Kabul look like the world's most livable city.
> 
> However, just doing two or three weeks of lockdown won't come close to choking off this virus' supply line. We need to do an entire month -- perhaps six weeks -- to effectively flush this turd down the toilet. And, trips to the grocery store/pharmacy will have to be rationed per household, so we don't have 80+ people in the supermarket at any given moment.
> 
> This is a serious threat. We have been treating it like a really bad flu season this far.


HAve you seen the paper from Imperial college/university? Basically the shutdown just flattens the curve a bit (delays infections). Once you stop the shut down it starts right back up until herd immunity is achieved. No matter what though the hospitals are going to be overwhelmed at some point. The question is just how badly and when.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

x100 said:


> Dont you think the deficit and Trump adding a Trillion plus annually is a much rougher shafting of Americans?Add to that the fact that he mishandled the Corona so you're paying all this money yet can't enjoy basics of life. I mean if you still love Trump, do so but call this bullshit he's helped to create.


He has said that he was going to address the deficit during his second term, but that first he had to make America great again. He's done that, and was ready to start working on finances.
Then ... the Corona hit the fan.

His fault, I guess.



Ardery said:


> People from LA are the millennials of the world. they feel bad for the homeless and illegals, but none of them will allow them into their own homes.


Sure they do ... someone has to raise their kids, mop the floors, keep the toilet bowel clean


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> He has said that he was going to address the deficit during his second term, but that first he had to make America great again. He's done that, and was ready to start working on finances.
> Then ... the Corona hit the fan.
> 
> His fault, I guess.


He's making america great by giving a huge tax break to the rich, therefore adding to the deficit. There's no way this method of MAGA to decrease or even out the deficit. In return he's guaranteed the presidency because the rich will vote him in and the poor bastards are just that. He's short changing you by having the stock market performance show and showing the carrot that this system produces wealth & comfort. It is not, only the rich are comfortable and the rest orgasmic over the picture he paints.

Please understand what's going on. Educate yourself, It's beneficial for you and the future generation.


----------



## Negg (Jun 26, 2019)

rkozy said:


> The dumb shit bankrupted three casinos. Somehow, that proves he is a genius at business.


And somehow brought them out of bankruptcy and was Times man if the year. Typical liberal. Half truths and lies.



x100 said:


> He's making america great by giving a huge tax break to the rich, therefore adding to the deficit. There's no way this method of MAGA to decrease or even out the deficit. In return he's guaranteed the presidency because the rich will vote him in and the poor bastards are just that. He's short changing you by having the stock market performance show and showing the carrot that this system produces wealth & comfort. It is not, only the rich are comfortable and the rest orgasmic over the picture he paints.
> 
> Please understand what's going on. Educate yourself, It's beneficial for you and the future generation.


You are just plain stupid. Simple as that.


----------



## chitownXdriver (Dec 24, 2014)

Didn't read this thread, just saw the title and here is my response..


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

Negg said:


> And somehow brought them out of bankruptcy and was Times man if the year. Typical liberal. Half truths and lies.
> 
> 
> You are just plain stupid. Simple as that.


Man of the year by TIME magazine? who give a eff? even ayatollah was on the cover once or twice..

If you can prove me wrong on points raised then be my guest, calling me stupid only shows ur ignorance, then again his base are bunch of ignorant clueless small-minded citizens who are easily deceived by rhetoric and not knowing the actual facts. Independent thinkers are not what you find in his base. Go figure!


----------



## fulrac (Sep 25, 2019)

Went with plan A instead...

Amazon.

Unfortunately its graveyard shift. Hopefully it will help keep the lights on and the water running, during this time.


----------



## Negg (Jun 26, 2019)

x100 said:


> Man of the year by TIME magazine? who give a eff? even ayatollah was on the cover once or twice..
> 
> If you can prove me wrong on points raised then be my guest, calling me stupid only shows ur ignorance, then again his base are bunch of ignorant clueless small-minded citizens who are easily deceived by rhetoric and not knowing the actual facts. Independent thinkers are not what you find in his base. Go figure!


No matter the facts I could bring will matter. You will just make up ignorant excuses. But here is one fact. Obama let a 1000 die during swine flu. He told people to go out and live your life. Even cnn said the same. When the deaths started to add up the then the lazy ass took action. A 1000 deaths. How many died before trump took action in jan31st while your liberal twit of a party was discussing impeachment 2.0. Im done. Enjoy 4 more years of crying.

tax break for the rich...hahha. Guess you missed the break for middle class He was working on before civic 19. I could on, but I regress.


----------



## everydayimubering (Aug 5, 2017)

DoYouEvenLyft? said:


> Now the orange man is telling me this might go on for another year and a half??????


That's pure political BS!

If a country of two billion people can contain this virus and bring it under control - so can the rest of the world. We just need to learn to be more disciplined and resilient. And stop listening to fear-mongers and liars like the orange man.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

DoYouEvenLyft? said:


> More importantly..... THE NFL PRESEASON IS IN 7 MONTHS!!!! If they cancel football, someone is getting their ass beat.


I'm tempted to suggest that you consider medication, but you probably wouldn't be able to get seen by a doctor at the moment, and there's probably nothing that works for the thing you've got anyway.


----------



## DoYouEvenLyft? (Apr 11, 2019)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> I'm tempted to suggest that you consider medication, but you probably wouldn't be able to get seen by a doctor at the moment, and there's probably nothing that works for the thing you've got anyway.


Nothing can cure, my stage 5 love for FOOTBALL &#128520;&#128520;&#128520;&#128520;


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

DoYouEvenLyft? said:


> Nothing can cure, my stage 5 love for FOOTBALL &#128520;&#128520;&#128520;&#128520;


I'm a long-suffering Bills fan, and it's been a _long_ time since I actually _looked forward_ to a season -- but I got a very strong suspicion that it ain't in the cards. If this is still an issue throughout the summer, there won't be no damned camps, or preseason games, and no crowds in stadiums, etc. Anyone can do the math.


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

Negg said:


> No matter the facts I could bring will matter. You will just make up ignorant excuses. But here is one fact. Obama let a 1000 die during swine flu. He told people to go out and live your life. Even cnn said the same. When the deaths started to add up the then the lazy ass took action. A 1000 deaths. How many died before trump took action in jan31st while your liberal twit of a party was discussing impeachment 2.0. Im done. Enjoy 4 more years of crying.
> 
> tax break for the rich...hahha. Guess you missed the break for middle class He was working on before civic 19. I could on, but I regress.


https://www.snopes.com/projects/fou...n=fm2020&utm_content=become-a-founding-member

*Did Obama Declare Swine Flu an Emergency Only After 'Millions' Were Infected?*
*Not all "fact checks" are created equal.*

DAN EVON

PUBLISHED 2 MARCH 2020









Image via Win McNamee/Getty Images

*Claim*
U.S. President Barack Obama waited until millions were infected and thousands were dead before declaring a public health emergency concerning swine flu, the H1N1 virus.
*Rating*

*False*
About this rating 
*Do you rely on Snopes reporting? Become a member today.*


*Origin*
On Feb. 28, 2020, the website PJ Media published an article claiming that U.S. President Barack Obama had waited until millions were infected and thousands were dead from swine flu, the H1N1 virus, before declaring a public health emergency in 2009. The article, which was presented as a "fact check," got several simple details wrong.

In response to criticism of U.S. President Donald Trump's handling of a recent outbreak of a new coronavirus, the PJ Media article opined that Obama had been lackadaisical about his response to a health emergency back in 2009, and that Trump by comparison had done his job admirably.
PJ Media writes:


> Surely, St. Barack of Obama would have dealt with this horrible pandemic better than Orange Man Bad, right? No-Drama-Obama had this whole thing under control, of course!
> Well, let's compare and contrast&#8230;
> Now, let's go to the Wayback Machine. In April of 2009, the H1N1 became a pandemic.
> But it wasn't until six months later, October, that then-President Obama declared a public health emergency on what was already a pandemic. By that time, the disease had infected millions of Americans and more than 1,000 people had died in the U.S.


There are several factual inaccuracies in this excerpt alone. For instance, PJ media writes that H1N1 became a pandemic in April 2009. But that's not the case. The disease emerged in April but wasn't declared a pandemic until June.
The excerpt also claims that Obama "declared a public health emergency on what was already a pandemic" in October 2009. But this is also wrong. Obama declared a national emergency, not a public health emergency, in October 2009. The Obama administration declared a public health emergency in April, months before swine flu was declared a pandemic. At the time that the Obama administration declared a public health emergency, only 20 confirmed cases (not over a million) of H1N1 existed in the United States.

PJ Media also inaccurately presented a video in the article as if it showed Obama addressing the swine flu after it had "already become a pandemic." Again, that simply isn't the case. When Obama addressed the nation about swine flu, or H1N1, in April 2009, the disease was just starting to spread. It wouldn't be until June 2009 that the swine flu would be declared a pandemic.

https://www.snopes.com/fact-check/obama-wait-swine-flu-n1h1/


----------



## everydayimubering (Aug 5, 2017)

DoYouEvenLyft? said:


> Coronavirus, WHAT ELSE DO YOU WANT FROM US??? You already took the NBA, NHL, and MLB hostage. You already shut down the casinos and bars. What more do you want???


Actually, it wanted all of us DEAD. Now, it's up to us to defeat the SOB!


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

chitownXdriver said:


> Didn't read this thread, just saw the title and here is my response..
> View attachment 434603


I've given them so much of my money just because I don't like being on the pill and half the time we forget condoms and to be honest at that point we were in separable. I low key moved in and was just paying rent on an empty spot. Ex.

now, it's just condoms and I'm thinking eventually I'll just give in and get on the pill.


----------



## kcdrvr15 (Jan 10, 2017)

Jon Stoppable said:


> an animal can only be moral by fulfilling its instinct, which if it includes killing and eating humans


Well, if you do some study on animals, you will find that most all animals on the planet, including bears, instinctively are afraid of man, because we hunt an eat them, including bears...


----------



## DoYouEvenLyft? (Apr 11, 2019)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> I'm a long-suffering Bills fan, and it's been a _long_ time since I actually _looked forward_ to a season -- but I got a very strong suspicion that it ain't in the cards. If this is still an issue throughout the summer, there won't be no damned camps, or preseason games, and no crowds in stadiums, etc. Anyone can do the math.


Let me tell you, I'm a steelers fan that still thinks (even after all that drama and bullshit with Antonio Brown) we will win the superbowl in the upcoming season&#128565;

But honestly, I give this virus 2 months to run it's course and then everything will be back to normal(ish).

If this shit doesn't blow over by June 1, 2020...our economy will crash and burn harder than some of our hopes and dreams have &#128514;

There are big corporations right now that are losing THOUSANDS upon THOUSANDS of dollars every-day due to this lockdown/quarantine. Airlines are losing bank right now because they are flying empty to minimal capacity.

Disney is having a bad day right now. Closing down the parks is one thing, but being closed during spring break?? Which is one of the highly profitable times of the year. The big wigs are not happy.

There is no way in hell that Disney will remain closed during the summer, REGARDLESS if the coronavirus epidemic is still at full force past June 1st.

If it was the second coming of Jesus, Disney would still open it's doors for the day. So people are going to realize this isn't much more than a really strong flu.

Do you think major airlines have gas money to keep flying empty for the next two months? Let alone 2 weeks???

Look, I'm not saying it's "Boo hoo it's the flu, get over it." On the other hand, we can't let our economy commit suicide over a case of the sniffles.

-Jerry.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

kcdrvr15 said:


> Well, if you do some study on animals, you will find that most all animals on the planet, including bears, instinctively are afraid of man, because we hunt an eat them, including bears...


mmmm, I love bear sausage. And bear stew is really filling and yummy. 
And jerky ...

A little rich to just sit and eat a "bear steak'' or something.


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

kcdrvr15 said:


> Well, if you do some study on animals


I have a mirror already.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Negg said:


> And somehow brought them out of bankruptcy and was Times man if the year.


Also Time's "Man Of The Year"...

Adolf Hitler - 1938
Josef Stalin - 1939 & 1942
Nikita Khrushchev - 1957
Ayatollah Khomeini - 1979

Trump is in some really good company there. Plus, none of those people were special enough to bankrupt a casino...let alone three of them.



touberornottouber said:


> HAve you seen the paper from Imperial college/university? Basically the shutdown just flattens the curve a bit (delays infections). Once you stop the shut down it starts right back up until herd immunity is achieved. No matter what though the hospitals are going to be overwhelmed at some point. The question is just how badly and when.


They need to shut practically everything down for a month. Globally. Hospital workers stay quarantined and don't go home until this ends.

That will starve the virus into extinction. Yeah, the damage to the economy will be enormous...but not as much as having an 18-month rolling pandemic, waiting for a vaccine to be created.


----------



## flattenmycurve (Mar 19, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> I dunno much about John, I have to admit.
> What I do know is that he is an honorable man and Christian in belief and action.
> Two very important traits in that job.
> 
> ...


Black Slaves built amerikkka
Chinese slaves built amerikkkas rail road

Those weren't men they were robber barons, criminals, thieves that are considered good business"men"

It's amazing what free labor can accomplish, remember hiSTORY is re written by the winners saying they built amerikkka is an insult

Lessor of 2 evils is still evil o don't care who sits at the head of the table I don't support evil






Stomaches don't get pregnant. No need for plan b


----------



## ghrdrd (Jun 26, 2019)

Plan B - Youtube video on how to make a noose, then do it.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

rkozy said:


> Also Time's "Man Of The Year"...
> 
> Adolf Hitler - 1938
> Josef Stalin - 1939 & 1942
> ...


ALL of them are hero's of the American left.
Every one.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

DoYouEvenLyft? said:


> Let me tell you, I'm a steelers fan that still thinks (even after all that drama and bullshit with Antonio Brown) we will win the superbowl in the upcoming season&#128565;
> 
> But honestly, I give this virus 2 months to run it's course and then everything will be back to normal(ish).


I hope you're right, and not largely because of football -- but I'm beginning to have some doubts. Until a couple of days ago, I was thinking this would probably be largely over in the US in a couple of months.

However, I read an article yesterday summarizing some "conclusions of Columbia University researchers who used a New York Times database of known cases and Census Bureau transportation data to model how the outbreak could evolve based on what is known about the virus."

https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2020/03/20/us/coronavirus-model-us-outbreak.html
The graph suggests that with "no control measures", there might be 500K cases, peaking in two months, and implementing "some control measures" would blunt the peak to just under 300K cases by late June. However, even with "severe control measures", although there would far, far fewer cases, the number would still be climbing, following a much flatter curve, through late July. If these projections are roughly accurate, we will still have to be following "severe control measures" through the summer. At a minimum, that's going to mean "social distancing" -- and obviously no crowds.

Maybe people should start getting used to the possibility that we may have to be in this for the long haul.


----------



## chitownXdriver (Dec 24, 2014)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> I'm a long-suffering Bills fan, and it's been a _long_ time since I actually _looked forward_ to a season -- but I got a very strong suspicion that it ain't in the cards. If this is still an issue throughout the summer, there won't be no damned camps, or preseason games, and no crowds in stadiums, etc. Anyone can do the math.


Huge lifelong Bill's fan here as well, I brought the Bills mafia tactics to Chicago with me! Having said that they botched that wr trade so bad, they literally got the rug pulled from underneath them. Coulda had the best wr in the game instead of a very good one for far less. They always do stupid 5hit like this and that's a part of the reason they haven't won anything in so long..&#128545;


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> ALL of them are hero's of the American left.
> Every one.


You really believe this?


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

chitownXdriver said:


> Huge lifelong Bill's fan here as well, I brought the Bills mafia tactics to Chicago with me! Having said that they botched that wr trade so bad, they literally got the rug pulled from underneath them.


_Really_ changing the subject now, but what the hell . . . They had some extra draft picks, and they wanted a receiver that they know can play right now, not a draft pick that might need development. In any case, in my view, good backs and receivers are somewhat interchangeable. (I'm not convinced that there's all that much difference between having a Hopkins or a Diggs. They've been getting killed by the Patriots for years, and the Patriots have almost never had a top level receiver in his prime.)

I'm more excited about the additions on the defense, especially the line, and resigning the offensive linemen so that there's stability there. They're pretty well positioned so that they don't have any really glaring needs that they _must_ address with a draft pick, and they can just take whoever they regard as the best player available now.

Although I have my doubts now whether there will be a season -- or maybe it'll start late and be cut shorter.


----------



## flattenmycurve (Mar 19, 2020)

Models are just models not real life

Jus so u know
Lol


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

Watching TV? I don’t want to work at a warehouse or a gas station. Ghettos are the only places with calls right now. It appears Covid-19 targets middle class citizens.


----------



## Nate5Star (Dec 18, 2019)

Well 
Here's a thread that was shot to hell


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

DoYouEvenLyft? said:


> View attachment 433169
> 
> 
> What is your plan b? The media says that this ordeal will last for 18+ months? I'm calling bullshit. This fear mongering crap has to stop.
> ...


It is a pandemic. Period.

No further explanation necessary. 
&#128526;



_Tron_ said:


> I actually had several streams of income dry up at once. Not in dire straights, but it just got a lot tighter. As an investor I have been playing the market a bit more. Very tricky right now but selling the market short has been profitable. This of course means *nothing* unless one can sustain their luck over time and pull their profits from the market. We shall see.
> 
> More importantly, Billionaire investor Bill Ackman Tweeted a dire warning to President Trump about the danger of these rolling shutdowns lasting 18 mos. He makes the point that if we continue as we are corporate America will go bankrupt. Ackman went on CNBC to make an emotional plea that we must shutdown the entire country for 30 days to virtually kill the virus off.
> 
> *https://www.cnbc.com/2020/03/18/bil...res-to-save-the-economy-shut-it-down-now.html*


Very tough medicine; but, makes complete sense.

Looking at the stats, US cases increased by 8,800 in a 24 hour period. An escalation exceeding 55% in 24 hours.

Compound, 50% daily, and see where that puts us in a month. This is serious.


----------



## Ballard_Driver (Jan 10, 2016)

rkozy said:


> Also Time's "Man Of The Year"...
> 
> Adolf Hitler - 1938
> Josef Stalin - 1939 & 1942
> ...


Ugh. I don't want to get into politics on here... But you clearly have no idea how shit works. First, yeah, shitty people can be man of the year too! But most years they're just normal important people who DIDN'T commit mass murder. Also, sometimes it's useless idiots that were big in the media that year. See last years winner...

And as far as things go, almost EVERY business owner who has built up billions in net worth has tanked an individual company or enterprise they own. There are some exceptions, but it's a really common thing... Mainly because MOST businesses fail, even with good planning and competent execution. It's just the nature of the thing. I've never officially declared BK for anything, but I've shut down several businesses I've run over the years because they didn't work out as I had planned, even when in some cases they'd been super profitable a few years earlier. Shit happens.

On that final point... The problem with a single month long shutdown is there would STILL be hidden cases, and it would mushroom straight back up again after the end. We need to just let this thing spread, but keep it where we're constantly below overloading the hospitals... But really close to that limit. That's all there is to do until there is a cure or vaccine. After we've more or less hit herd immunity it won't be a big deal.

If you want a really clever idea, we could intentionally shut down the whole country for 2 weeks while INTENTIONALLY infecting everybody under the age of 50, everybody over it also stays home... Then we'd hit herd immunity almost overnight, but with virtually no deaths.  But that ain't gonna happen.



flattenmycurve said:


> Black Slaves built amerikkka
> Chinese slaves built amerikkkas rail road
> 
> Those weren't men they were robber barons, criminals, thieves that are considered good business"men"
> ...


I hate to talk politics on a board that isn't about that... But I can't ignore people that are soooooo factually incorrect it's absurd.

The fact is that white people overwhelmingly built America, whether you like it or not. At most points in the countries history we were 85-90% white, so at the minimum white people built 85-90% of the country... But in reality we were responsible for far more than that economically speaking, being that white people invented all the shit that made us lead the world, did most of the high end jobs that generate more revenue, etc. Now, that may well have been because we excluded others from being in those industries, but that's still the historical truth. So white people were probably responsible for 90-95% of "building" America into what it became.

But yeah, people do exploit labor when they can get away with it. That's why people hated the flood of Irish, Italian, German, etc immigrants... Because they drove down wages for the native born working class. Frankly, it's the main reason I'm against mass unskilled immigration today, because it's STILL screwing the working class here. I'm part Mexican and I STILL am not in favor of endless 6th grade educated illegal immigrants being given a free pass. This isn't the 19th century, we need skilled immigrants only, or at least as the vast majority of immigrants need to be skilled. Otherwise it's a race to the bottom for everybody. Big business supports open borders because it lowers their costs, and the left supports them because they tend to be more left wing than native born Americans in their voting... Which is why nothing sensible ever gets done with it.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

backstreets-trans said:


> I'm finally going to build my mobile pizza oven and start investing in the stock market. I had to sell my house with my brick pizza oven and I'm jonesing for some good pizza. One nice thing about having to move back into my mom's basement is that my expenses are at an all time low.


Stocks are super cheap now. I just out $10k in stock market and once things recover, that 10k will become 20k or more. Also am also cleaning up my house and working remote for my day job


----------



## Robert Larrison (Jun 7, 2018)

When confused 
Or in doubt

Run in circles 
Scream and shout


----------



## Nate5Star (Dec 18, 2019)




----------



## flattenmycurve (Mar 19, 2020)

MiamiKid said:


> It is a pandemic. Period.
> 
> No further explanation necessary.
> &#128526;
> ...


Nothing increased they are just testing more.

Of course if you only test 1000 a day then start testing 10,000 a day it's going to go up lol

Test 10,000+ more people a day for cancer, aids etc guess what cancer & aids #s will go up too...start a drive thru testing line for it & start testing 20,000 people guess what? OMG more people will test positive

Millions have it, have had it since Jan. Are spreading it, will continue to spread, will recover many never knowing they had it & never tested. 200 times more people are dying from regular flu especially old people cuz science & I guarantee if they ran a daily suicide tracker next to the kung flu tracker more people would be killing themselves from the media panic & economic fall out as it has to be trending up.


----------



## Nate5Star (Dec 18, 2019)

flattenmycurve said:


> Nothing increased they are just testing more.
> 
> Of course if you only test 1000 a day then start testing 10,000 a day it's going to go up lol
> 
> ...


----------



## flattenmycurve (Mar 19, 2020)

Nate5Star said:


> View attachment 434972
> View attachment 434972
> View attachment 434972
> View attachment 434972


Yup dispute 1 fact posted

Never mind duck n cover go to your locker put your head between your legs & be afraid be very afraid go to your safe space shitizen trust known liars makes me none I can chill for months & long as airport ride still ping I'll take em, shelter in place don't catch Kung flu except at the grocery or liquor store they're essential of course 1 central spot everyone can catch it at lol


----------



## pateacher1326 (Mar 26, 2017)

VIPKID


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

flattenmycurve said:


> Nothing increased they are just testing more.
> 
> Of course if you only test 1000 a day then start testing 10,000 a day it's going to go up lol
> 
> ...


Don't overwhelm MiamiKid with facts and logic. You will find yourself blocked.


----------



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

DoYouEvenLyft? said:


> View attachment 433169
> 
> 
> I'm home every night, bored as shit because there ain't shit to do &#128529;. Now the orange man is telling me this might go on for another year and a half??????


Have you considered picking up a woman with loose morals on Tinder?



pateacher1326 said:


> VIPKID


You need to have a certificate to teach English to foreign speakers.



The queen &#128120; said:


> Doing spring cleaning in my 4000sf house. I am exhausted at night . Tomorrow will be garage cleaning and hopefully window washing . I take long walks with my dogs in the morning. I keep myself occupied .


How in the world can any ant afford a 4000 ft2 house?


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

jeanocelot said:


> Have you considered picking up a woman with loose morals on Tinder?
> 
> 
> You need to have a certificate to teach English to foreign speakers.


You can get the certificate through VIPKID.


----------



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

wastaxinowuber said:


> Plan B is a temporary job
> Plan Z is the oldest profession in the world :biggrin:


So instead of catching VD, you'll catch CV.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

jeanocelot said:


> Have you considered picking up a woman with loose morals on Tinder?
> 
> 
> You need to have a certificate to teach English to foreign speakers.
> ...


I don't understand what you don't understand? Many Uber drivers, including myself, can afford a 4000 SF house.

Could easily pay for one, in cash. Choose not to as I'm fine in my, paid for, Buckhead 1200 SF condo.

What don't some drivers understand about supplemental as well as multiple streams of income?

Most (95%) of drivers, I talk to, use Uber as supplemental income. That's where the action is.

And why UBER ROCKS!


----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)

x100 said:


> He's making america great by giving a huge tax break to the rich, therefore adding to the deficit. There's no way this method of MAGA to decrease or even out the deficit. In return he's guaranteed the presidency because the rich will vote him in and the poor bastards are just that. He's short changing you by having the stock market performance show and showing the carrot that this system produces wealth & comfort. It is not, only the rich are comfortable and the rest orgasmic over the picture he paints.
> 
> Please understand what's going on. Educate yourself, It's beneficial for you and the future generation.


I have to laugh when someone says something so stupid followed by "educate yourself"

math tells us that if you make more money you get a bigger tax cut.

ten percent off a bag of Doritos is a lot less than ten percent off a yacht. Based on the dumbass theory the yacht purchase is a better deal.

PLEASE EDUCATE YOURSELF!


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

haha what idiotic non-sense ^^^^ . No wonder world is in such state as they look up to US and americans while their politicans tell them we're the greatest!!!

Bill Gates agrees and has previously said, “There’s no doubt that what we want government to do in terms of better education and better health care means that we need to collect more in taxes. And there’s no doubt that as we raise taxes, we can have most of that additional money come from those who are better off... I need to pay higher taxes.”


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

Valar Dohaeris said:


> You look like an ignorant fool when you say things like "Spanish". Spanish is a language and refers to people from Spain or of that descent.
> 
> I believe the term you are looking for is "Latinos".
> 
> Now carry on.


Leaving this here.


----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)

x100 said:


> haha what idiotic non-sense ^^^^ . No wonder world is in such state as they look up to US and americans while their politicans tell them we're the greatest!!!
> 
> Bill Gates agrees and has previously said, "There's no doubt that what we want government to do in terms of better education and better health care means that we need to collect more in taxes. And there's no doubt that as we raise taxes, we can have most of that additional money come from those who are better off... I need to pay higher taxes."


I hate to keep educating you, the more you make, the higher percentage of taxes you pay.

please say something that isn't a liberal talking point, or even better say something that makes sense.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

x100 said:


> haha what idiotic non-sense ^^^^ . No wonder world is in such state as they look up to US and americans while their politicans tell them we're the greatest!!!
> 
> Bill Gates agrees and has previously said, "There's no doubt that what we want government to do in terms of better education and better health care means that we need to collect more in taxes. And there's no doubt that as we raise taxes, we can have most of that additional money come from those who are better off... I need to pay higher taxes."


Extremely wrong. Check out Venezuela if you want higher taxes.

STRONGLY support Trump's tax cuts! They work and it has been proven. Particularly for corporations. Yes, I'm clearly on their side 100%!

In fact, would support a further reduction in corporate taxes to a maximum 15% rate. This will create jobs. Private sector jobs come from business.

In the meantime, dealing with the coronavirus, we need to follow extreme measures, such as suggested by Stephen Bannon, this morning with Maria Bartiromo.

TRUMP 2020 ALL THE WAY!
&#127482;&#127474;



x100 said:


> haha what idiotic non-sense ^^^^ . No wonder world is in such state as they look up to US and americans while their politicans tell them we're the greatest!!!
> 
> Bill Gates agrees and has previously said, "There's no doubt that what we want government to do in terms of better education and better health care means that we need to collect more in taxes. And there's no doubt that as we raise taxes, we can have most of that additional money come from those who are better off... I need to pay higher taxes."


BTW: Please feel free to send in higher payments with your taxes this season.

Thank you


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

BITCOIN


----------



## Mordred (Feb 3, 2018)

My plan b is to become an outlaw. Looting and pilfering wherever and whenever the opportunity arises.


----------



## Fletch2020 (Mar 23, 2020)

Mordred said:


> My plan b is to become an outlaw. Looting and pilfering wherever and whenever the opportunity arises.


In the chaos flip over as many Priuses u can find.


----------



## JaredJ (Aug 7, 2015)

My Plan B has always been Plan B so I don't get locked down like most the ding dongs out there.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Mordred said:


> My plan b is to become an outlaw. Looting and pilfering wherever and whenever the opportunity arises.


Much harsher law enforcement needed for this type of thinking. &#128660;&#128660;&#128170;


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

x100 said:


> Bill Gates agrees and has previously said, "There's no doubt that what we want government to do in terms of better education and better health care means that we need to collect more in taxes. And there's no doubt that as we raise taxes, we can have most of that additional money come from those who are better off... I need to pay higher taxes."


Does Bill know that you can send in money to the US Gov't as a gift?
Yeeeup.
Sure can.
There's a separate address, and form to fill out with your gift, but, the US will take all the money you want to donate to the cause.
Why doesn't he do do that?

Only one term comes to mind: bullshit.


----------



## GGDaddy (Feb 27, 2016)

Who's hiring right now:


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

DoYouEvenLyft? said:


> View attachment 433169
> 
> 
> What is your plan b? The media says that this ordeal will last for 18+ months? I'm calling bullshit. This fear mongering crap has to stop.
> ...


The ultimate Plan B is to NOT listen or be guided by BAD information, even from the highest office in America. It is important to listen to and be guided by Qualified professionals who have OUR best interest at heart. Do your own research and ONLY believe and follow the TRUTH, the WHOLE TRUTH and NOTHING But the TRUTH. Stay alert, stay aware, and stay alive!


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

1.5xorbust said:


> The orange man hasn't come close to getting it right yet. He barely knows anything is going on. No reason to think that will change.


The "Orange Man". I like that designation! Calling it as we see it!


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Unleaded said:


> Tge "Orange Man". I like that designation!


Please show respect for our President. And do NOT refer to him as the "orange man".


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

Vinny G said:


> Trump is consistent about knowing nothing, he's batting a 1000.


The "Orange Man" A Very Fitting description. Calling it as we see it, and keep it REAL and being REAL!


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Unleaded said:


> The "Orange Man" A Very Fitting description. Calling it as we see it, and keep it REAL and being REAL!


You're free to do as you wish. However, everyone agrees it's totally disrespectful. Period.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

MiamiKid said:


> You're free to do as you wish. However, everyone agrees it's totally disrespectful. Period.


You know what is amazing is the hypocritical attitude of so-called progressives.
They are so worried about cultural sensitivity and racism, yet they point out the color of a man's skin as a subject of ridicule.

If I were to refer to the previous president with any kind of skin color pejorative, I would (rightfully so) be chastised, my post would be removed or edited, and I'd probably be placed (at minimum) on a time-out.

But, someone posts about the current president, and the color of HIS skin ... there is no objection. Not from posters, or mods.
Why is that?

I think I will do something that I have NEVER done before. I have never reported a post ... never. Reason is because I don't believe in censorship of the internet. But, at the same time, I realize that this is not my house. I am a guest here, and the host gets to set the rules (that's the way it is at my house, any way.)

But, I will file a report. I want to see what the mods will do. If anything.
I bet they do nothing ... we'll see.



1.5xorbust said:


> The orange man hasn't come close to getting it right yet. He barely knows anything is going on. No reason to think that will change.


Racist

*AND I ENCOURAGE ANYONE WHO FINDS POSTS ABOUT THE COLOR OF A MAN'S SKIN TO BE RACIST TO REPORT THAT POST.*​


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> You know what is amazing is the hypocritical attitude of so-called progressives.
> They are so worried about cultural sensitivity and racism, yet they point out the color of a man's skin as a subject of ridicule.
> 
> If I were to refer to the previous president with any kind of skin color pejorative, I would (rightfully so) be chastised, my post would be removed or edited, and I'd probably be placed (at minimum) on a time-out.
> ...


I think he has a copyright on the name.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

MiamiKid said:


> You're free to do as you wish. However, everyone agrees it's totally disrespectful. Period.


NOT everyone. Most consider respect as something earned. Respect that is demanded, is fake.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

MiamiKid said:


> You're free to do as you wish. However, everyone agrees it's totally disrespectful. Period.


So calling trump the Orange man is ok for the democrats but people can't call Obama the black man without being labeled racists?
How convenient is that ? &#128563;


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> You know what is amazing is the hypocritical attitude of so-called progressives.
> They are so worried about cultural sensitivity and racism, yet they point out the color of a man's skin as a subject of ridicule.
> 
> If I were to refer to the previous president with any kind of skin color pejorative, I would (rightfully so) be chastised, my post would be removed or edited, and I'd probably be placed (at minimum) on a time-out.
> ...


Strongly agree. And will do.



welikecamping said:


> NOT everyone. Most consider respect as something earned. Respect that is demanded, is fake.


Decent Americans respect the President of the United States.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

welikecamping said:


> NOT everyone. Most consider respect as something earned. Respect that is demanded, is fake.


Everyone with any manners does not refer to any human as the color of their skin, even if you don't respect him or her.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Decent and intelligent Americans respect the _Office_ of the President. The occupant of that office must earn the respect given to the office.

p.s. - I did not refer to any being by the color of their skin, although in this case I don't believe his color of skin represents a class, so I'm not really seeing the racist angle.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

welikecamping said:


> Decent and intelligent Americans respect the _Office_ of the President. The occupant of that office must earn the respect given to the office.


There is a lot of people of color on this planet that have not earned my respect.
Is it ok with you if I call them [email protected]@@@@?
Bet it isn't ... but, maybe it is ...

Do you use racial slurs against people of color that you don't like?


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

I think you are confused. I never called anyone out based on the color of their skin. I only disagree with respecting someone simply because they have a title.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

welikecamping said:


> I think you are confused. I never called anyone out based on the color of their skin. I only disagree with respecting someone simply because they have a title.


I hear a LOT of people, here and other places refer to the man as "the orange guy" or simply "orange".
You've _never_ done that?
If not: Good.

But, it doesn't answer my question: Do you use racial slurs against people of color that you don't like?


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

1.5xorbust said:


> I think he has a copyright on the name.


I think pple who normally tell other pple to not be so sensitive etc etc suddenly find that when it's flipped they can't handle it.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

sellkatsell44 said:


> I think pple who normally tell other pple to not be so sensitive etc etc suddenly find that when it's flipped they can't handle it.


But, when the bar has been set ... when the sensitivity level is tweeked so low in regards to special groups, BY THOSE GROUPS: African-Americans, Native-Americans, Asian-Americans ... why is it ignored for the real new minority: orange people? 
Why does an African-American get to call me honky or cracker with no repercussions?

My skin color is kind of a rudy-pink color.

Somebody wanna make fun of that?
Go for it.
It's pink, but it's thick.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> But, when the bar has been set ... when the sensitivity level is tweeked so low in regards to special groups, BY THOSE GROUPS: African-Americans, Native-Americans, Asian-Americans ... why is it ignored for the real new minority: orange people?
> Why does an African-American get to call me honky or cracker with no repercussions?
> 
> My skin color is kind of a rudy-pink color.
> ...


Okay weirdo &#128076;&#127995;


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Okay weirdo &#128076;&#127995;


Was Martin Luther King a weirdo?
He didn't like racist language used towards his people.
But, I'm a weirdo because I object to, and speak against racists?
&#128076; Hoo kay.

So, I can't get a reply from @1.5xorbust so I'll ask you: Do you use racial slurs against people of color that you don't like?

I'd also like to ask @Unleaded the same question: Do you use racial slurs against people of color that you don't like?

Go on record guys. Declare.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> Was Martin Luther King a weirdo?
> He didn't like racist language used towards his people.
> But, I'm a weirdo because I object to, and speak against racists?
> &#128076; Hoo kay.
> ...


Naw, you're a weirdo because of the way you broke that down, and nothing to do with your personal belief that you "object" to and "speak against" those who are "racist".

I don't use racial slurs but have called people white like I have called people black like I have called people yellow.

because not everyone who is from Russia is " white" like my friend who is Chinese grew up in Russia and speak perfect Russian. Is she "Russian" then? Or "Asian" even though she's never lived in "Asia"?

Is it more right to call someone here, born and raised in LA, African or black? I mean his ancestors are probably from Africa... but he's more black than "African".


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Is it more right to call someone here, born and raised in LA, African or black? I mean his ancestors are probably from Africa... but he's more black than "African".


I dunno ... you'd have to ask him how he wants to be referred to, I guess.
I haven't asked Don if he objects to being called 'the orange guy'.
He probably doesn't care - has bigger things to worry about, and it's prolly one of the nicer things Democrats, commies and progressives call him. And, he knows that they are as racist as they claim he is - so he considers the source. The Democratic Party created and fought to advance the cause of slavery and racism right up till the 1960's.

I object to the above board racism by the left - and it seems to be ok with everyone.
It's ok with you. It's ok with 1.5 and Unleaded both -- at least they won't go on record to answer my question.
You did, and thank you.

I just don't get it.
The color of anyone's skin does not define them, even if I don't like em, I would never refer to a president, or ANY human being as 'the brown boy'. It is insulting, rude and demonstrates a huge lack of intelligence and education on the speakers part. And, its racist.

And, I am further chagrined that the moderators on this board allow it to happen.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> I dunno ... you'd have to ask him how he wants to be referred to, I guess.
> I haven't asked Don if he objects to being called 'the orange guy'.
> He probably doesn't care - has bigger things to worry about, and it's prolly one of the nicer things Democrats, commies and progressives call him. And, he knows that they are as racist as they claim he is - so he considers the source. The Democratic Party created and fought to advance the cause of slavery and racism right up till the 1960's.
> 
> ...


I'm an independent. When President Biden does stupid shit next year I'll be referring to him as the old white man with dementia.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> I just don't get it.
> The color of anyone's skin does not define them, even if I don't like em, I would never refer to a president, or ANY human being as 'the brown boy'. It is insulting, rude and demonstrates a huge lack of intelligence and education on the speakers part. And, its racist.
> 
> And, I am further chagrined that the moderators on this board allow it to happen.


Color of skin doesn't define someone but it sure as heck is a part of someone and something that one can't escape nor should they want to. Why not own up to it? The worst imho are those who want to change their color of skin because of what society perceives to be "desirable".

people have a perspective and you can either fall with the crowd and let your thinking/speech assimilate or you can stand alone and maybe, even change the perception that is currently norm today.

from anyone else, the chagrin might have more creditability but from you, nah.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

1.5xorbust said:


> I'm an independent. When President Biden does stupid shit next year I'll be referring to him as the old white man with dementia.


And, you can do that.
It's ok.
After all ... he is white, and racism against whites isn't racism.

At least according to 90% of the posters on this forum, AND the moderators.



sellkatsell44 said:


> people have a perspective and you can either fall with the crowd and let your thinking/speech assimilate or you can stand alone and maybe, even change the perception that is currently norm today.


So, then you must admire the KKK.
They certainly don't "fall with the crowd" do they?



sellkatsell44 said:


> from anyone else, the chagrin might have more creditability but from you, nah.


Finish it ... why?
Why should I have no chagrin about racism?
Because I myself am racist? 
Is that what you're saying?


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> And, you can do that.
> It's ok.
> After all ... he is white, and racism against whites isn't racism.
> 
> ...


Because you make idiotic remarks like I must admire KKK (because I say one shouldn't fall with the crowd) when at one point they had tons of followers. After all it wasn't a klan of one was it?

Because you yourself have no creditability with your remarks, see my previous answer in this post.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

I have been called white gurl and white trash by black people when I was driving Uber . So racist . Now imagine Me calling them the n word . It would be racist as well. It goes both ways y’all .


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

sellkatsell44 said:


> at one point they had tons of followers.


Yeup, and every damn one of them was a registered Democrat.



The queen &#128120; said:


> I have been called white gurl and white trash by black people when I was driving Uber . So racist . Now imagine Me calling them [email protected]@@@r . It would be racist as well. It goes both ways y'all .


YEA, but see what you did there?

You have to say [email protected]@@@r here.
But you don't have to say; [email protected]@@e [email protected]@@h do ya?

Nope, you can shout WHITE TRASH. That's ok.
Because there's no such thing as racism if it's directed at white people.
It does NOT go both directions, as demonstrated in your post.

Fact.


----------



## Jon77 (Dec 6, 2018)

Everybody knows Plan B is Bourbon.
Top shelf stuff not the cheap stuff, if you’re going to go out, go out in style.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Jon77 said:


> Everybody knows Plan B is Bourbon.
> Top shelf stuff not the cheap stuff if you're going to go out, go out in style.


Isn't plan B brad Pitt movie company?


----------



## Jon77 (Dec 6, 2018)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Isn't plan B brad Pitt movie company?


 That's a common misbelief, but understandingly so, among the female population.
But no it's actually B for Bourbon.


----------



## Ubertool (Jan 24, 2020)

The queen &#128120; said:


> I have been called white gurl and white trash by black people when I was driving Uber . So racist . Now imagine Me calling them [email protected]@@@r . It would be racist as well. It goes both ways y'all .


Damn , that's so racist how you phrased your argument to get that word in on this board , now I understand your screen name , you appear to think quite highly of yourself , your racist views are not " cute", but rather disgusting


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> I hear a LOT of people, here and other places refer to the man as "the orange guy" or simply "orange".
> You've _never_ done that?
> If not: Good.
> 
> But, it doesn't answer my question: Do you use racial slurs against people of color that you don't like?


I already answered this question. I"m sorry that you don't like the answer, but I still don't understand the relevance of your argument. Trump is not a "people of color", and his skin is orange. Artificially, I suppose, but calling him "the orange guy" is not racism. The generally understood definition of racism is the belief that all members of each race possess characteristics or abilities specific to that race, especially so as to distinguish it as inferior or superior to another race or races. You argue that trump fits that definition?

And since we are are going there - I imagine none of you trump supporters EVER referred to Obama by his skin color. And of course, you ALWAYS showed respect when he was the president.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Mordred said:


> My plan b is to become an outlaw. Looting and pilfering wherever and whenever the opportunity arises.


You might consider stealing a police car like this guy did. Come back and let us know how it works out for you.

https://fox8.com/news/report-looter-shot-killed-by-authorities-in-hurricane-stricken-town/


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Ubertool said:


> Damn , that's so racist how you phrased your argument to get that word in on this board , now I understand your screen name , you appear to think quite highly of yourself , your racist views are not " cute", but rather disgusting


I never called someone that word even after they called me that numerous times. I was making a point.
Sorry you are misunderstanding my post.

my username is after what my kids used and sometimes now call me . Chill


----------



## akwunomy (Jan 12, 2020)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Doing spring cleaning in my 4000sf house. I am exhausted at night . Tomorrow will be garage cleaning and hopefully window washing . I take long walks with my dogs in the morning. I keep myself occupied .


You gonna do that every week for 18 months...way to go....


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

I get exhausted just cleaning my 270 sq ft room, 18x15 (can’t do math).

I can’t imagine a whole house.

😅


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

I am ocd


sellkatsell44 said:


> I get exhausted just cleaning my 270 sq ft room, 18x15 (can't do math).
> 
> I can't imagine a whole house.
> 
> &#128517;


 I am ocd and I like to have everything closed and organized.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

The queen &#128120; said:


> I am ocd
> 
> I am ocd and I like to have everything closed and organized.


It's ok. I'm like that with my office but at home I have sentimental things stacking that I'm in the process of slowly throwing away. My ultimate goal is to have everything fit into two suitcases.

ideally...

I'm getting ready to give away two desks and a bed just because... I also have a shelf I want to give away... but first gotta get rid of all the little stuff I've collected from travels.


----------



## whiskeyboat (Oct 14, 2017)

Plan B? I never had a plan A.


----------



## Ubertool (Jan 24, 2020)

The queen &#128120; said:


> I never called someone that word even after they called me that numerous times. I was making a point.
> Sorry you are misunderstanding my post.
> 
> my username is after what my kids used and sometimes now call me . Chill


I highly doubt you've never used that term as obviously you had the forethought of how to phrase it and you intentionally put the first and last letter so there was no doubt what you meant , your a lying hypocrite and racist , deal with it


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Ubertool said:


> I highly doubt you've never used that term as obviously you had the forethought of how to phrase it and you intentionally put the first and last letter so there was no doubt what you meant , your a lying hypocrite and racist , deal with it


Wow . Accusations is not the way to go when you don't know someone. Also I take your offense personally . You have no right to disrespect me like that . I was making a point . You own me an apology. Like I said I never used that word . You can go F yourself. Shame on you . Have a nice day



The queen &#128120; said:


> Wow . Accusations is not the way to go when you don't know someone. Also I take your offense personally . You have no right to disrespect me like that . I was making a point . You own me an apology. Like I said I never used that word . You can go F yourself. Shame on you . Have a nice day


Also your name suit you right . You are a poor excuse of a tool.


----------



## Ubertool (Jan 24, 2020)

You will get no apology from me . You framed the argument , you intentionally put the first and last letter . Your the racist in this conversation , not me .

And as far as my user name , yes it means I'm a tool for working for uber at these rates . I'm from the dc metro area and have all the races mixed in my family so when you say that word and phrase it the way you did , I won't go along with it , I don't think it's"CUTE" , now I think "YOU" owe the board an apology . This is the second time you'veused racist remarks on this board ,as a matter of fact I think I'll pull it up for all to see. Disgusting

Here , your own words , STOP POSTING RACIST SHIT









DISGUSTING , you need to deal with it !!

I see they moderated what you originally said


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Ubertool said:


> You will get no apology from me . You framed the argument , you intentionally put the first and last letter . Your the racist in this conversation , not me .
> Here , your own words , STOP POSTING RACIST SHIT


You got The Queen all wrong.
We're having a heated discussion about a sensitive subject.
Easy to get all bent out of shape, but resist it.

I have had many discussion with The Queen.
Sometimes we agree, sometimes we don't; but I've never seen her treat anyone with disrespect, and certainly not with racism.

I think you have misunderstood her intent.

If anything, the postings that I made were more ... um, provocative than hers.
And I pushed the envelope of racism to prove a point.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> You got The Queen all wrong.
> We're having a heated discussion about a sensitive subject.
> Easy to get all bent out of shape, but resist it.
> 
> ...


Thank you. I was trying to make a point and perhaps it come out wrong. This has been bothering me since I read his reply to me this morning. I would never disrespect a person like that . NEVER .


----------



## Mordred (Feb 3, 2018)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> You might consider stealing a police car like this guy did. Come back and let us know how it works out for you.
> 
> https://fox8.com/news/report-looter-shot-killed-by-authorities-in-hurricane-stricken-town/


Most criminals are idiots. But when desperate times drive normal folks to a life of crime, the criminals will start winning.


----------



## Ubertool (Jan 24, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> You got The Queen all wrong.
> We're having a heated discussion about a sensitive subject.
> Easy to get all bent out of shape, but resist it.
> 
> ...


Was not the first time racist remarks , she posted before weeks ago that she was racist and for us ( the community board) to deal with , I did deal with it and said what I needed to say .


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Thank you. I was trying to make a point and perhaps it come out wrong. This has been bothering me since I read his reply to me this morning. I would never disrespect a person like that . NEVER .


I do the same thing sometimes.
I get it.
I think I know where your heart is.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> I do the same thing sometimes.
> I get it.
> I think I know where your heart is.


&#128536;


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> Was Martin Luther King a weirdo?
> He didn't like racist language used towards his people.
> But, I'm a weirdo because I object to, and speak against racists?
> &#128076; Hoo kay.
> ...


In response to your posed question, Absolutely NO! There is no reason or need in a civilized society to ever use racial slurs against Any fellow human being on this global real estate. Where is the purpose? Where is the need? What is the advantage? Are you going to feel any better about yourself and the world around you if you engage in such abhorrent and questionable behavior? Everything is everything, everyone is everyone and it is what it is! Plus I have not found anyone worthy of the time and effort that it would take to use any such words as part of my ability to speak to them in that manner. The rule of thumb: if you don't have anything good to say to or about someone, there is no reason to further pollute the air we breathe. Nuff said. Period.


----------



## Ballard_Driver (Jan 10, 2016)

Ubertool said:


> Was not the first time racist remarks , she posted before weeks ago that she was racist and for us ( the community board) to deal with , I did deal with it and said what I needed to say .


Regarding her first "racist" post... Do you not live in an area with a lot of Indians??? Like from India? THEY ARE CHEAP. It's not a matter of race, it's a matter of culture. I live in the 2nd biggest tech area in the USA, there are oodles of them here. I like Indians quite a lot in most ways, they tend to be good folks... But they do not like to spend money when they don't have to!

Most of them are very frugal, and if you work anywhere where you can haggle on prices they're the worst customers in the universe. I used to work at a car dealership, and nobody wanted to take an Indian customer if they could help it! LOL In some ways I almost respect them for it, TO A POINT. I believe in being frugal as a general rule... But it can go too far, and I was taught to tip well.

It's a widely known "stereotype" that is OBVIOUSLY not true for all Indians, but is true VERY frequently... Hence it is a generality most people will accept. Again, cultural, not because they're tan Caucasians. Same thing applies to Middle Easterners and East Asians to a lesser degree. There is something special in the haggling culture of India though, and even most Indian people I know will outright admit it because they know it's true.


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

If you go to India as a white man (or non-Asiatic black or sloth bear), you'll find that you may be quoted a much higher price for any good or service that can be haggled (which are many). Sometimes this is officially true at tourist attractions: there is a stated higher price for foreigners. So they are probably expecting roughly the same when they travel.

Sales tactics can be much more aggressive than they are in the US, so customers must learn to be equally assertive.

Also, it's not a tipping culture, even when tips are given they are a much smaller percentage than you would see in the US. If you tip 10% at a sit-down restaurant, that can be much more than the servers will expect.

I would not say that Indians are cheap overall though. If you have money in India, you'll have household servants. You will probably enjoy having nice clothes and furnishings. It doesn't take that much money by US standards because the cost of living is like a quarter of that in the US. When bear retires to India, he'll have a cook, maid, and maybe a gardener/doorman/driver/maintenance man if he gets a nice enough bungalow. It doesn't take much more than a couple of Social Security checks to manage that.

Also the weather is much better and food is cheap and plentiful so there's no need to hibernate :thumbup:


----------



## GGDaddy (Feb 27, 2016)

Yesterday's update to the list on who's hiring:

*Here's who's hiring right now*

Published on March 31, 2020

*Andrew Seaman*
Journalist connecting people with opportunity
50 articles

*Companies from industries spanning from technology to retail are hiring to meet increased demand caused by the coronavirus pandemic. Below is a regularly updated list of companies hiring right now.*

Instacart says it's looking to hire 300,000 contract workers over the next three months.
Walmart announced that it will hire 150,000 workers for its distribution and fulfillment centers.
Amazon says it's looking to hire 100,000 new workers for its fulfillment centers and delivery network.
CVS Health is hiring 50,000 employees to serve in various capacities across its business.
Dollar General says it's looking to add 50,000 employees by the end of April.
Pizza Hut is hiring 30,000 permanent employees to serve as drivers, shift leaders, cooks and managers.
Lowe's is hiring 30,000 employees to meet the demand created by the coronavirus.
Dollar Tree, which is also the parent company of Family Dollar, is hiring 25,000 workers for its stores and distribution centers.
Walgreens is hiring 25,000 employees for permanent and temporary roles.
7-Eleven is hiring up to 20,000 employees due to increased demand.
Kroger is looking to hire an additional 20,000 workers across the U.S.
Domino's is hiring up to 10,000 employees across the country for various roles inside the company.
PepsiCo says it plans to hire 6,000 employees over the coming months.
Big Lots is hiring 5,000 people to help meet increased demand.
Outschool is looking to hire 5,000 teachers to start offering online classes.
Publix Super Markets is hiring "thousands" of workers to meet increased demand.
Safeway is hiring thousands of workers due to the demand created by the virus.
Shipt is hiring "thousands" of people across the country.
BJ's Wholesale Club is hiring an unknown number of employees.
Blue Apron is looking to hire an unknown number of employees in New Jersey and California.
Land O'Lakes is looking to hire an unknown number of workers to meet increased demand.
Support.com is hiring an unknown number of workers for remote positions.


----------

